# Please Identify



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I have noticed these ground cover plants around my raised gardens this season. Never seen them before. Any ideas?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Growth pattern looks like Spotted Spurge, but not sure because of the leaf. I think spotted spurge has a dark dot in the middle of the leaf blade.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Common Purslane - Portulaca oleracea

http://ipm.ucanr.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7461.html


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Purslane

Better kill it good because it always finds its way back


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I read the article and it says it's edible. Packed with nutrients. My wife said he'll no. Lol :lol: Thanks again. This forum is so great. I learn at least 1 thing a week here. :thumbup:


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

We have a ton of that and pick it and feed to our tortoise. He loves it!


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> We have a ton of that and pick it and feed to our tortoise. He loves it!


PROBLEM = Purslane 

SOLUTION = Get a Tortoise :lol:

You're right, this group is a wealth of information!


----------

